#   >   -  ! >   >    ""     29  2017
!
       . 
     -   , ,           :9: 

 *  29   12.00  15.00* 
*
* .        !  :002: 
         .
   - 230 ,    - 300.
              -     .
,    ,        ,       .
    ,       :002: 

            . 
       !  ,     -       ,  .


*:*   , .195
* :*   "" ,   1      (  ).   ,   .
   "",  2009.         .

   .
     .


 
1.    ( +  , ,_   - 2_ )
2.  

    !
       . 

 

   ,      !

!          ,  ! 

       .      -,     +7-921-44-09-88.
   ,  .

       .

        .

** ,   . 


* !*   ,    -    ,       +7-921-44-09-88,  
  ,  ,   .

----------


## Legend

!
Legend - 2

----------

- 4

----------


## Bogachka

Bogachka 4

----------


## Legend

,  .     2  2016.

----------

+  2

----------

,  ))))+(10 )+(4)

----------

-     .    ,     .       .     .  .

  .

----------


## Delfinka

Delfinka -  2
Duniasha - 3

----------

4

----------

